# Can you do that and be cool about it???



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I took the ole lady to work with me yesterday (see avitar), I was running the top angles and dropping the corners to the flats with a banjo. When I got done with that, we took a break,,, after the break, she was sitting on a bucket bench, I loaded the banjo back up, to drop the corners to the floor, I use a marshalltown sharpshooter(holds the MOST mud of all of em). So I walk over to the corner, lay the tape in the flat and pull down,,,,,,,,, WELL, I had failed to secure the latch that closes the mud compartment, SO all the mud in there fell on my black tennis shoe, I jerked back and the other latch let loose and the new roll of tape went careening across the floor!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she looked at me, and I said,"its hard to do that and be cool about it",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, After nearlly falling off the bench, she said,,,,,,,,,

"Why don't you take a picture of THAT and post it on DWT,,,, that should really impress em!!!!!!"


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is amazing isnt it. We can do something a thousand times with no probs and in one moment of brain fade it can all go pear shaped.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> It is amazing isnt it. We can do something a thousand times with no probs and in one moment of brain fade it can all go pear shaped.:thumbsup:


It ALWAYS happens when someone Is watching.:yes: [every time]


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I took the ole lady to work with me yesterday (see avitar), I was running the top angles and dropping the corners to the flats with a banjo. When I got done with that, we took a break,,, after the break, she was sitting on a bucket bench, I loaded the banjo back up, to drop the corners to the floor, I use a marshalltown sharpshooter(holds the MOST mud of all of em). So I walk over to the corner, lay the tape in the flat and pull down,,,,,,,,, WELL, I had failed to secure the latch that closes the mud compartment, SO all the mud in there fell on my black tennis shoe, I jerked back and the other latch let loose and the new roll of tape went careening across the floor!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she looked at me, and I said,"its hard to do that and be cool about it",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, After nearlly falling off the bench, she said,,,,,,,,,
> 
> "Why don't you take a picture of THAT and post it on DWT,,,, that should really impress em!!!!!!"


It's always funnier when it happens to someone else.:lol:
And by the way why does it look like she's about to clock you with a frying pan or does it just look that way ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> It's always funnier when it happens to someone else.:lol:
> And by the way why does it look like she's about to clock you with a frying pan or does it just look that way ?


 No thats a real frying pan,,,,, thats what happens when you play the same banjo "lick" for 3 hrs, trying to get it right!!!!

Some people just can't take a joke


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I took my ex-wife to a job with me one time. I was out in the gravel washing my hand tools and she thought it would be funny (from the 2nd floor) to throw a big handful of mud at me....

It hit me on the neck and then smeared into my shirt and all the way down my back. :blink:
I'm sure I wasn't looking very cool at the time...


Last job I ever took her on.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

rhardman said:


> I took my ex-wife to a job with me one time. I was out in the gravel washing my hand tools and she thought it would be funny (from the 2nd floor) to throw a big handful of mud at me....
> 
> It hit me on the neck and then smeared into my shirt and all the way down my back. :blink:
> I'm sure I wasn't looking very cool at the time...
> ...


 pretty good shot


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I took the ole lady to work with me yesterday (see avitar), I was running the top angles and dropping the corners to the flats with a banjo. When I got done with that, we took a break,,, after the break, she was sitting on a bucket bench, I loaded the banjo back up, to drop the corners to the floor, I use a marshalltown sharpshooter(holds the MOST mud of all of em). So I walk over to the corner, lay the tape in the flat and pull down,,,,,,,,, WELL, I had failed to secure the latch that closes the mud compartment, SO all the mud in there fell on my black tennis shoe, I jerked back and the other latch let loose and the new roll of tape went careening across the floor!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she looked at me, and I said,"its hard to do that and be cool about it",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, After nearlly falling off the bench, she said,,,,,,,,,
> 
> "Why don't you take a picture of THAT and post it on DWT,,,, that should really impress em!!!!!!"


 Hahaha, thats classic, I know the feeling, like standing talking to someone when you just loaded your hawk full, you feel the hawk dip and then up again, look down and it looks like an albino elephant just took a dump on your foot.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol, classic. I _am_ impressed.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

The voice in my head saying "I am talking to his guy and getting an unusual amount of eye contact." ... Did you ever notice how much eye contact you get from someone when you're talking to them with drywall boogers in your nose? How cool is that? And they never tell you. You find out when you're looking in the rearview mirror while backing out. Real cool.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Field General said:


> The voice in my head saying "I am talking to his guy and getting an unusual amount of eye contact." ... Did you ever notice how much eye contact you get from someone when you're talking to them with drywall boogers in your nose? How cool is that? And they never tell you. You find out when you're looking in the rearview mirror while backing out. Real cool.


Thanks ! I needed a good laugh right now.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

My favorite,, Get setup , stap yourself into the highjackers, load the banjo, just when you get about 2 foot on the first run, tape lid pops off and there goes the tape rolling on the floor. bad thing is i have actually had this happen at a time when I forgot to place extra rolls of tape on the cart,, yeah thats what your happy azz gets when you get ahead of yourself, big speeding ticket. One of those days ,you ask yourself, why did I even attempt to get out of bed?


----------



## Mario (Feb 5, 2011)

The funniest part of this whole post was that you were working in tennis shoes. 0_o


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Do wha ?:blink:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Mario said:


> The funniest part of this whole post was that you were working in tennis shoes. 0_o


 Haha I laughed when I read that bit too


----------

